# !/18 Losi Mini Late Models



## shoemaker (Aug 12, 2007)

East Ridge RC Raceway, Rochester, NY will be having the Randy Meyers Memorial race on Sat March 24 starting at Noon. This is for Stock LM with stock motors, Stock Radio and Receivers and old style batteries. NO LIPo, NO BRUSHLESS systems, Entry fee $10, plus a 50/50 raffle, Door Prizes, Free pizza for all. Any DIRT style late model body. We may have a tune-up Day on a prior Sat. Racing every Wed. night at 7pm. Dig out those LM and lets go racing and have fun without breaking the bank.


----------

